# Larry Connor in Blacksburg, VA on May 7- still a few openings



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

There are still a few more openings for Larry's talk in Blacksburg, VA. The meeting will be held at a local community garden. Here is the write up-

Join the New River Valley Beekeepers Association, and co-sponsor the YMCA at Virginia Tech, on May 7 for an evening workshop with nationally-known beekeeping author and educator, Dr. Larry Connor.

Connor is author of several books on beekeeping, including “Increase Essentials” and “Queen Rearing Essentials.” He travels the country giving workshops, lectures and master classes to beekeepers who want to expand their apiary operations, or just protect themselves against hive losses.

The workshop begins at 4:30 p.m. with a field session at the 5-acre Hale–YMCA Community Garden off Maywood Street in Blacksburg, and continues nearby with a potluck dinner and lecture with Connor. 

Cost is $35; register here: https://secure.west-point.org/nrvba/index.mhtml


----------

